# Drifter LT 168 Advisable



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me what happened to the Drifter Advisable

I have been able to track her upto 1974/5 with Lloyds which has her belonging to Canadian owners.

Is she still fishing or what happened?

Thanks


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Barry Banham & I were looking at this vessel recently. As far as we could ascertain she was sold to C. C. Chappell, 4 Tain Street, Sydney, NS on 17.2.1967 and we beilive sold for demolition in 1975.
Gil


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for that,
Explains why I can't find her in later copies of Lloyds

cheers


----------

